# فيديو و صور احداث اسكندرية الدموية القذر&#1577



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

*فيديو و صور احداث اسكندرية الدموية القذر&#1577*

منقول من

http://www.free-christian-voice.com/fourm/showthread.php?t=1420

فيديو و صور احداث اسكندرية الدموية القذرة و الهجوم الاسلامى على الكنائس

الفيديو من هنا لتحميلة

صور من مكان الحادث



















































انه الارهاب الاسلامى الذى مستمد من العقيده الاسلاميه المحمديه التى تؤمر بالقتل ومعطيه الحق لكل مسلم ان يقتل من يراه كافر فى اى وقت واى زمان اذا اردنا ان نقضى على الارهاب فيجب اولا القضاء على الاسلام 

والله ان فضلات كلبى انظف واهون منهم ومن دينهم ومن محمدهم ومن عاهراتهم​


----------



## night-slayer (15 أبريل 2006)

قلبي معكم يا اقباط مصر........


----------

